# Lian Li PC-A04



## Darksaber (Jan 20, 2011)

Lian Li has taken the small form factor of the PC-A05N and has changed the interior in favor of mATX compatibility and added space to store up to 7 hard drives within the chassis. With a price tag of just under 100 Euros we take a really close look if it is as innovative as the A05N back in the day or if it is nothing but good looks.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2011)

On page 4:



Darksaber said:


> The two fans reach all seven fans...



I think that should be "reach all seven drives".

and also on page 4:



Darksaber said:


> If you are moving around the case on a carpet, these are bound to peel of eventually.



I think that should be "peel off eventually".

Man, I should be an editor for this place.

Awesome review of an awesome case!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 3, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> On page 4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grammar Nazi Fail????


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 3, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> On page 4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it when someone tries to correct another and shows how fail they really are themselves!


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Grammar Nazi Fail????





garyinhere said:


> I love it when someone tries to correct another and shows how fail they really are themselves!



Yes, I'm not perfect.  It wasn't like I was trying to be a dick about it, just trying to help the reveiw look better, and hence the site look better.

Sorry, I won't attempt to help again.


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 3, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> It wasn't like I was trying to be dick about it



you mean *a* dick


----------



## erixx (Feb 3, 2011)

peace!


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> you mean *a* dick



Yes.  Thank you.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, I'm not perfect.  It wasn't like I was trying to be a dick about it, just trying to help the reveiw look better, and hence the site look better.
> 
> Sorry, I won't attempt to help again.





JF-AMD said:


> Doh! Daddy needs coffee. I guess I need to underclock for the day as punishment


----------



## AnnCore (Feb 3, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, I'm not perfect.  It wasn't like I was trying to be a dick about it, just trying to help the reveiw look better, and hence the site look better.
> 
> Sorry, I won't attempt to help again.



Actually, except for the "typo", you were right to point out the inaccuracies.

Thing is with forums and blogs, people too easily make mistakes. I always double check my posts and e-mails but still screw up from time to time. *sigh*

BTW, nice review. Enjoyed reading it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2011)

cadaveca said:


>



Ah, it is all in good fun.


----------



## ShogoXT (Feb 3, 2011)

I like Lian-Li cases. Also been moving toward Micro ATX more than the mid towers. They just take too much space anymore. This might be the one.


----------



## ktr (Feb 4, 2011)

Personally I would go for the a05, because of its unique layout and semi-sff size.


----------



## Andy77 (Feb 4, 2011)

That butt-hole in the back is really weird...


----------



## erixx (Feb 4, 2011)

@ AnnCore

Wow girls (or ladies, hehe) here!! And of the STAFF!!!

Zum Befehl! Kann ich Sie was anbieten?


----------



## mudkip (Feb 6, 2011)

Andy77 said:


> That butt-hole in the back is really weird...



lolled


----------



## Matesone (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the review, I've ordered one of these cases for my new build. But now I have a question regarding the 3 fans in the case. 

On the Motherboard I am looking to buy, the ASUS P8P67-M, it looks like there is only one chassis fan power connector. Where should the other two connectors go? Is there a splitter of some sort, which makes it possible to connect all three to the connector on the MB?

I know i can just connect them to a molex, but this way the fans would spin 100% 247, and not spin up/down according to load/idle.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 13, 2011)

Sexy for the most part


----------



## Tukzar (May 7, 2011)

*Powerful mATX PC*

I chose Lian Li PC-A04 for my computer case and I'm planning to build mATX PC from following components: 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz, 6MB, LGA 1155, BOX
+ Zalman CNPS 10X Performa Cooler
RAM: GoodRam 4GB (2x3GB) 1333MHz CL9 
MOBO: AsRock H67M-GE/HT mATX
GPU: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD6950 1GB DDR5/256bit DVI/HDMI/mDP PCI-Express 
AUDIO: Asus Xonar DX 
WLAN: D-Link DWA-131
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB SATAII 7200rpm 32MB cache 
SDD: Ocz Vertex 2 OC2SSD2-2VTXE90G 90GB SATA II
PSU: XFX Core 550W 
ODD: Liteon iHAS124 SATA (black) 
CASE: Lian Li PC-A04 + Lian Li USB3.0 connector UC-01

And I'm wondering if mentioned graphic card and cooler will fit in this case. What do you think?


----------



## Disparia (May 7, 2011)

Looks like there's only ~9.6" of clearance, so you'd need to remove the middle HD bay to have a 6950 fit.

As long as you don't need those extra bays in the future, looks like a good case for you build!


----------



## ShogoXT (May 13, 2011)

These things have so limited availability right now. Hey anyone know if it comes with some kind of adapter for 2.5 drives? I got a Antec P180 Mini with a separate adapter only to learn there was one in the case too!


----------

